# Star Wars: The Force Awakens on Digital HD 4/1 & Blu-ray� Combo Pack and DVD 4/5



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Arriving early on Digital HD April 1, 2016
> Bring it home on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack and DVD on April 5, 2016
> 
> Including new in-depth bonus offering fans the chance to experience more
> ...


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to watching this in my Theatre. What I'm not looking forward to is buying it twice, once now, and once in the fall when they release the 3D version probably near Christmas season. I'm also disappointed that we don't have access to the Target exclusive with additional 20mins of bonus footage because I live in Canada.


----------

